# Geada e gelo



## Zoelae (1 Jan 2007 às 21:53)

Bom ano a todos 

Este é um espaço para colocar fotos de Água num estado bem *SÓLIDO* 

Aqui vai um cheirinho dos ultimos dias gélidos do ano lá para os lados de Vinhais.

Estas estalactites são mesmo assim grandes, devem ter mais de 1 metro de altura





A estrada costuma acumular camadas sucessivas de geada e fica bem pior do que isto alguns anos


----------



## Dan (1 Jan 2007 às 23:20)

Zoelae disse:


>



 

Pena que estes dois dias mais quentes tenham feito o gelo desaparecer.


----------



## Zoelae (1 Jan 2007 às 23:31)

Dan disse:


> Pena que estes dois dias mais quentes tenham feito o gelo desaparecer.



No 2º dia de chuva ainda encontrei esta espessa camada de gelo, algures num vale sombrio...

Digam lá se não parece um glaciar...lol


----------



## Dan (1 Jan 2007 às 23:43)

O gelo aguenta bastante. Até aqui onde vivo, uma poça de água manteve-se gelada até à tarde de Sábado e a chuva começou na 6ª feira.


----------



## dj_alex (2 Jan 2007 às 13:23)

Zoelae disse:


> No 2º dia de chuva ainda encontrei esta espessa camada de gelo, algures num vale sombrio...
> 
> Digam lá se não parece um glaciar...lol



Boa foto Zoelae


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Jan 2007 às 13:39)

Zoelae disse:


> Bom ano a todos
> 
> Aqui vai um cheirinho dos ultimos dias gélidos do ano lá para os lados de Vinhais.
> 
> ...



Epá nós queríamos era mais que um simples cheirinho...   

Mas pronto já é qualquer coisita!  

Esta imagem é um espectaculo, até me arrepio só de olhar para ela!


----------



## Z13 (2 Jan 2007 às 13:44)

Boas fotos, companheiro! 

Quando era miudo, (fui escuteiro desde os 8 anos), nas nossas caminhadas ás vezes encontravamos essas estalactites, e adoravamos quebra-las e chupa-las como se fossem calipos!!! lolololol 

Um abraço


----------



## Minho (2 Jan 2007 às 15:24)

Belas fotos!   

Essa do pseudo-glaciar está altamente! Como conseguiu congelar a água num sítio com uma pendente tão pronunciada!


----------



## Fil (3 Jan 2007 às 00:27)

Espectaculares!


----------



## Zoelae (3 Jan 2007 às 23:18)

Minho disse:


> Belas fotos!
> 
> Essa do pseudo-glaciar está altamente! Como conseguiu congelar a água num sítio com uma pendente tão pronunciada!



Bom naquele sítio não dá o sol no inverno, é corre ali alguma água na superfície do solo por entre a erva, é provavel que a água junto à superfície congele e depois outra corra por cima dela, que depois congela, etc etc. Ao longo de vários dias a camada vai ficando cada vez mais espessa; até dá para andar de escorrega.


----------

